# Time line for Police clearance from UAE (Dubai)



## PKMCL (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello All,

I have to apply for a PCC from Dubai; Can any one who has applied for this earlier, please advise on the time it should take on an average; and the best way to apply - directly or via any consultants.

Please advise.

Thanks
Pkmcl


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

PKMCL said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have to apply for a PCC from Dubai; Can any one who has applied for this earlier, please advise on the time it should take on an average; and the best way to apply - directly or via any consultants.
> 
> ...


It takes maximum 10 days if you are offshore, and a week if on shore.

NO need for consultant, visit dubaipolice website they have the Character certificate link online for residents.

For offshore, I recommend ask a friend to do it for you.

All the best.


----------



## PKMCL (Jun 19, 2013)

nuked said:


> It takes maximum 10 days if you are offshore, and a week if on shore.
> 
> NO need for consultant, visit dubaipolice website they have the Character certificate link online for residents.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks.. So I can fill up the required forms, and take finger prints, and send it to a friend residing at Dubai.

In case I lodge it from here, should it more than a month.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

PKMCL said:


> Ok, thanks.. So I can fill up the required forms, and take finger prints, and send it to a friend residing at Dubai.
> 
> In case I lodge it from here, should it more than a month.


It wont be a month, You will need to get your Finger Prints from your local police, get it attested from your local UAE Embassy, send it to your friend, pay a fee of about 120 AED, if I remember it correctly.

Your friend should be able to collect it in a week or maximum 10 days time, they will send out an sms when the certificate is ready, this number would be your friend's number.

All the best!


----------



## PKMCL (Jun 19, 2013)

nuked said:


> It wont be a month, You will need to get your Finger Prints from your local police, get it attested from your local UAE Embassy, send it to your friend, pay a fee of about 120 AED, if I remember it correctly.
> 
> Your friend should be able to collect it in a week or maximum 10 days time, they will send out an sms when the certificate is ready, this number would be your friend's number.
> 
> All the best!


Ok - Thanks a lot.


----------



## Midoj (Dec 21, 2015)

Did it work by having your friend doing it for you? 

And did it really take 10 days to be done? 

Thanks mate.


----------

